

Big Brother: Satellites Spy On Black Friday Mall Shoppers - MojoKid
http://hothardware.com/News/Satellites-Used-to-Track-Black-Friday-Mall-Traffic/

======
deutronium
I'm curious if these satellites beam their images down encrypted?

Maybe they only transmit data when they're above the control station too.

------
recoiledsnake
What has this got to do with Big Brother?

I thought geeks would be interested in statistics. Collecting aggregate
information that can be quite interesting provided private data is well
sanitized is a good thing.

~~~
hugh3
I have no idea what it's supposed to have to do with Big Brother.

If the owners of your local shopping mall were to count the number of people
coming through the door, would people have privacy concerns about that? What
if they took a photo of their parking lot and counted the number of cars? Now
suppose they hire someone else and do it from orbit. I fail to see the concern
here.

